# Dovre DB450



## Bfrey (Dec 16, 2010)

I own a Dovre DB450 propane, which was taken over by Quadrafire a few years back.  I bought the stove brand new and have owned for 10 years.  My problem as of late is the thermocouple appears to burn out about every 30 days or so.  The pilot light is also getting a clump of soot on it about every two weeks, and I need to clean continously in order to make sure the flame is making contact.  I am wondering if the pilot assembly is going and why the thermocouple keeps burning out.  It does not appear to be burnt on the tip, but once I replace with a new one the unit appears to work fine for a short period.  Finding parts for this unit now has become very hard and costly to say the least.  I need this unit to get me through the winter and will be in the market for a more reputable stove in the spring...Any suggestions regarding issues I am having and where to obtain replacement parts.  I think Robert Shaw makes replacement parts, but no sure about the pilot assembly.  Thanks.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Dec 16, 2010)

not sure why the t-couple would ever"burn-out" in 30 days.... that doesn't make sense

maybe a bad valve? part number 24034 lpg, 24033-ng. retails about $200

they(hht) are not supporting this model, but i bet it used some of the same parts as the DV450

if you pm me part numbers from your book i'll see if i can help


----------



## Bfrey (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks Dave,  when I get home this evening I will locate the manuel and see what I come up with regarding part #'s.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 16, 2010)

I'd also take a reading on the Thermopile (TP) to see what the Pilot mvs are.
If they're too high, that may be whats killing the TC, altho I'd think that
the TP should be failing as well...We try to keep the TP pilot reading 
at 550 - 575 mv - IF possible...Generally a reading over 600-625 will EAT the 
TC or TP...Good luck!


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Dec 16, 2010)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> I'd also take a reading on the Thermopile (TP) to see what the Pilot mvs are.
> If they're too high, that may be whats killing the TC, altho I'd think that
> the TP should be failing as well...We try to keep the TP pilot reading
> at 550 - 575 mv - IF possible...Generally a reading over 600-625 will EAT the
> TC or TP...Good luck!



http://woodheatstoves.com/robertshaw-gas-valve-troubleshooting-and-testing-p-12487.html
here is some supporting lit...


however, your stove used a robertshaw7000 plus valve, so this isn't exactly right.
pm me for a svc book that covers your specific valve system..


----------

